# Pa winter 2013-13



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Since were getting closer to winter, time to start a new thread for this winter.
I had two ice control events this past week, and I also got to use my XLS for the first time, I just wish I took some pics.Thumbs Up


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Got an inch or two of the wet slushy stuff the other day. I didn't get out to plow though. Maybe next time. Gotta love the weather here, 30 and snowy on Wednesday and 65 and sunny by Saturday.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

yes lot of back forth this month, its amazing on how powerful these cold air masses are, its says a lot about the snow cover up in Alaska and northern Canada.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Last week we scraped all the lots. No salt though, it was melting off as we scraped them. Kinda disappointed because I moved my 2yd spreader to another truck this year and I want to try it out to work out the bugs. Can already tell I need more rear lighting.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

whats everyone been getting lately?, darn ice on Monday , then alittle snow Tuesday afternoon, maybe we got 2 inches, this weekend looks good, possible 3-6 4-8 depending on where your located


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Time to gear up in SE PA!! 6-10 is what I've heard for northeast Philadelphia suburbs.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Had a busy day yesterday. Forecast called for "up to an inch" and ending mid morning. Well it stopped snowing about 3pm. Plowed and salted business twice and did a full residental run. 
Looks like 3-6" out of this storm tomorrow.


----------

